# [NT] KERNEL 2.6.0 IST DA!

## error26

frisch ans werk.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## CaptainCrunch

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt, ob sich per 2.4er-Crypto-API verschlüsselte Filesysteme auch unter 2.6 losetuppen und mounten lassen? Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es dabei zu Problemen führen kann, finde den Link aber leider nicht mehr wieder.   :Confused: 

----------

## magir

ich kriege den frisch ausgechekten gentoo-test nicht zum laufen.

Kommt ständig kernel panic mit der Meldung, dass der hda4 nicht finden kann. Die Einstellungen in grub habe ich überprüft. Sind richtig, auch die Treiber für VIA-Chipsatz (bei gericom supersonic) und Unterstützung für das ext3 habe ich drin. Keine Ahnung. Muss wohl noch feilen.

Oder hat einer die Lösung des Problems?

----------

## stream

wird der neue kernel dann unter vanilla-sources oder development-sources zu finden sein?

----------

## wizzzard

Müsste ja dann eigentlich unter vanilla-sources zu finden sein, da es ja jetzt keine dev-version mehr ist. Aber gibts denn überhaupt schon ein ebuild?

----------

## stream

bis jetzt hab ich noch kein ebuild auf bugs.gentoo.org oder im forum gefunden

----------

## SEth|

 *CaptainCrunch wrote:*   

> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt, ob sich per 2.4er-Crypto-API verschlüsselte Filesysteme auch unter 2.6 losetuppen und mounten lassen? Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es dabei zu Problemen führen kann, finde den Link aber leider nicht mehr wieder.  

 

ein bekannter wollte 2.6 mit seinem cypro-api nehmen. ging allerdings nicht wirklich. das hat bei ihm ziemliche zicken gemacht. ich weiß allerdings nicht genau ob er es jetzt hinbekommen hat. angeblich gehts aber zu beheben...

stream: einfach immer wieder mal auf packages.gentoo.org kucken und nachsehen obs schon den gibt.

----------

## stream

[quote="SEth|"] *CaptainCrunch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stream: einfach immer wieder mal auf packages.gentoo.org kucken und nachsehen obs schon den gibt.

 

danke für den link   :Wink: 

wird die seite erst am ende des tages aktualisiert?

----------

## sirro

Wenn du es so eilig hast, dann zieh doch einfach schonmal die Sourcen [1] und kompilier dir nen Kernel. Wenn das ebuild kommt schiebst du dir das tar.bz2 in den distfiles-Ordner und installierst sie richtig. Das Config-File kannst du ja dann übernehmen.

[1] ftp://ftp.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0.tar.bz2

----------

## SvenFischer

Nun, ich habe bereits das ebulid:

sys-kernel/development-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.0

------------------

Aber was hat das zu bedeuten im Changelog:

18 Dec 2003; Brad House 

  development-sources-2.6.0.ebuild:

  Add official 2.6.0 branch. Please do not patch this kernel, it should stay

  vanilla, gentoo-dev-sources is the one you want to patch

------------

Welcher Kernel ist nun der, mit dem ich mit dem NVIDIA "patchen" kann?

dieser vielleicht:

18 Dec 2003; Brad House 

  gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0.ebuild:

  version bump to 2.6.0 view patches at

http://dev.gentoo.org/~brad_mssw/kernel_patches/2.6.0/genpatches-2.6-0.9.tar.bz2

-------------

Was tun?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dertobi123

Du kannst nehmen was du magst, die Notiz im Changelog ist nur fuer Devs wichtig.

----------

## Manny_

Hmh, nunja, mit den gentoo-dev-sources hab ich im Moment etwas zu kämpfen, make oldconfig oder make menuconfig etc. verursacht bei mir segmentation faults seitens des Compilers sondergleichen. Ich werde versuchen, die jeweiligen Gründe für die Probleme zu erörtern, gentoo's bugzilla wird sich schon sicher wie ein Schoßhund freuen.

----------

## bloodcount

Gibts jetzte vielleicht schon ne möglichkeit ne AVM Fritzcard mit Kernel 2.6 zum laufen zu kriegen?

----------

## gerry

 *bloodcount wrote:*   

> Gibts jetzte vielleicht schon ne möglichkeit ne AVM Fritzcard mit Kernel 2.6 zum laufen zu kriegen?

 

Das hat schon mit viel älteren Kerneln funktioniert. Verstehe deine Frage nicht.

A Propos:

Gibt's irgendwo Doku wie man Alsa mit 2.6 konfiguriert? Das ist das ja schon drin.

----------

## SEth|

alsa doku findeste unter den gentoo docs auf gentoo.org...

avm fritzkarten werden jetzt von haus aus vom kernel unterstützt und laufen besser denn je...

----------

## Udo

Hallo

ich möchte gerne meine config Datei von 2.4.23 übernehmen um nicht alles händisch machen zu müssen.

Kann mir da jemand ein Tipp geben?

Es soll sich ja die Config Datei nicht mehr einfach übernehmen lassen weil sich da ja was geändert hat..wie ich gehört habe.

Danke

Gruß udo

----------

## hulk2nd

@bloodcount

ich benutze schon seit längerem den 2.6er, hab einfach alsa fest innen kernel kompiliert und alsasound zum runlevel default gemacht (das stellt den mixer wieder her bzw. speichert ihn ab; paket alsa-lib) und geht 1a.

----------

## amne

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> ich möchte gerne meine config Datei von 2.4.23 übernehmen um nicht alles händisch machen zu müssen.
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich informiert bin (was in Sachen 2.6 noch nicht allzuviel ist, stand in einem momentan gerade verborgtem c't, kanns daher nicht nachschauen):

.config vom 2.4.23 ins Verzeichnis vom 2.6.0er kopieren und 

```
make oldconfig
```

 sollte deine alten Einstellungen übernehmen. Nichtsdestotrotz solltest du dir danach mal alle Einstellungen durchsehen. Vielleicht kann das ja irgendwer bestätigen / verneinen  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

 *amne wrote:*   

> Vielleicht kann das ja irgendwer bestätigen / verneinen 

 

Also bei den test-kernels war es (zumindest bei mir) mit der Vorgehensweise kein Problem.

make oldconfig und dann nochmal durchgucken...

----------

## dertobi123

Ich würde davon absehen, eine alte 2.4.x Config in den 2.6.x. Kernel zu importieren, es hat sich zuviel verändert ...

----------

## schnelle

Hallo Alle zusammen .. 

ich hab da mal eine andere Frage, welche Version ist den jetzt die 

richtige im Portage gentoo-dev-sources, development-sources oder

mm-sources. 

Oder gibt es den stable release noch garnicht im Portrage-tree ??

Gruß Markus

----------

## RealGeizt

ich hab ein problem mit dem booten.

meine bildwiederholfrequenz ist zu hoch...mein monitor sagt out of range.

fv:136kHz und fh:86Hz

fh ist ja super aber fv ist viel zu hoch.

an was könnte das liegen?

hier ist meine lilo.conf

```
#Bootable Kernel Images: 

image="/boot/bzImage"

   vga=794

   root="/dev/sda3"

        label="Gentoo"

        read-only

   append="hdd=ide-scsi video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr"

   initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

danke für eure mühe!

----------

## sirro

 *schnelle wrote:*   

> Hallo Alle zusammen .. 
> 
> ich hab da mal eine andere Frage, welche Version ist den jetzt die 
> 
> richtige im Portage gentoo-dev-sources, development-sources oder
> ...

 

Der stable release ist momentan noch unter development-sources zu finden (auch wenn sie noch so heißen)

 *ChangeLog wrote:*   

>   18 Dec 2003; Brad House <brad_mssw@gentoo.org>
> 
>   development-sources-2.6.0.ebuild:
> 
>   Add official 2.6.0 branch. Please do not patch this kernel, it should stay
> ...

 

die gentoo-dev-sources scheinen eine gepatchte Version des 2.6er zu sein:

 *ChangeLog wrote:*   

> 18 Dec 2003; Brad House <brad_mssw@gentoo.org>
> 
>   gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0.ebuild:
> 
>   version bump to 2.6.0 view patches at
> ...

 

EDIT: Es gibt die folgenden Patches (leider ist grsecurity noch nicht dabei...

```
 * Applying 125_amd64_x86-64_org-3.patch...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying 126_agpgart_patches_diff_dj_x8664-3.patch...                  [ ok ]

 * Applying 200_r8169-8110S-12172003.patch...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying 201_prism54_wlan_2003-11232003.patch...                       [ ok ]

 * Applying 202_bcm5700_broadcom_gigabit_drvr_11272003.patch...           [ ok ]

 * Applying 225_libata_additional_patches_12012003.patch...               [ ok ]

 * Applying 226_ieee1394_updates_12042003.patch...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying 227_alsa-1.0.0rc2.patch...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying 300_NVIDIA_forcedeth_v19.patch...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying 400_bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.patch...                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 401_supermount-2.0.2a.patch...                                [ ok ]
```

Die mm-sources sind noch bei 2.6.0_beta11-r1.

----------

## sirro

Hm, bei mir tuts das nicht. Die Treiber für meinen SCSI-Adapter sind broken in 2.6. Es gibt auch nichts im Netz zu finden ob/wann das gefixed wird.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich hab einen Dawicontrol 2974 mit "Tekram DC390(T) and Am53/79C974 SCSI support".

----------

## Husky

was macht den dieser NVIDIA_forcedeth_v19.patch patch?

EDIT: Habs gerade gefunden. Was hat den der Patch für vorteile zum original treiber von nvidia??

----------

## dertobi123

 *Husky wrote:*   

> EDIT: Habs gerade gefunden. Was hat den der Patch für vorteile zum original treiber von nvidia??

 

Er funktioniert auch mit einem 2.6.x Kernel ...

----------

## Husky

dann nutzt das nvnet ebuild auch diesen treiber? der funktioniert auch mit dem 2.6er...

----------

## Ragin

Leider funzen die yenta_sockets mit meinem Compaq Presario 905E immer noch nicht.

Unter dem 2.4er Kernel lief alles noch perfekt.

----------

